# 2016 NSW Mid Year Case Swap - Tasting & Recipes thread



## DJR (30/5/16)

Spawned from here: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/89611-2016-nsw-mid-year-case-swap/page-9

Let's get the ball rolling.

Feel free to post up your recipe if you want it shared. We can use this thread for tasting too. Looking forward to a few tasty ales...

I'll start...

#8 - DJR - Kolsch.

Pretty standard Kolsch recipe for me, used WLP011 for the first time and floor malted Weyermann Pils as the base malt in this. Step mash. Perle, Saaz and Magnum hops. OG 1046, FG 1012 (I think). 

Recipe (pils = Weyermann floormalt pils, wheat = bestmalz wheat and vienna = bestmalz vienna). Note i added about 200g dextrose to the fermenter to get the gravity up.

http://beersmithrecipes.com/viewrecipe/1159284/kolsch-for-case-swap


----------



## barls (30/5/16)

View attachment Batch 1 of Abbotsford Dubbel.pdf

couldn't export the recipe i don't know why.
can send the base recipe but above has the details of it in there except the 60g of Hungarian oak in there.


----------



## Reman (30/5/16)

Rye Bock 
http://beersmithrecipes.com/viewrecipe/1095611/crispy-rye-bock-2


----------



## shacked (31/5/16)

Here's my recipe. My gravity was a little higher than expected - it was the first time I used Gladfield Ale malt.

Actual OG: 1.061
Actual FG: 1.015
ABV: 6%
AA: 74%

The 'aroma' addition went in the cube and I also do a 20m whirlpool before cubing.

*English IPA*

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.350
Total Hops (g): 110.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.059 (°P): 14.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.03 %
Colour (SRM): 11.2 (EBC): 22.1
Bitterness (IBU): 50.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 65
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
6.000 kg Gladfield Ale (94.49%)
0.250 kg Muntons Crystal 60 (3.94%)
0.100 kg Castle Aromatic Malt (1.57%)

Hop Bill
----------------
40.0 g Challenger Pellet (6.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.8 g/L)
40.0 g Challenger Pellet (6.1% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.8 g/L)
30.0 g Northdown Pellet (8.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (1.4 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
7.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
4.0 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
10.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
White Labs yeast nutrient
Deltafloc

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes (15 min mash out at 76C)
Fermented at 20°C with Danstar Nottingham

Bottled on 25 May, bulk primed to 2.3 vols with dextrose.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (31/5/16)

13) Oaked Strong Ale - NSW Caseswap
Brewing Date: March 28, 2016

Batch Size (L): 40.70 Wort Size (L): 40.70
Total Grain (Kg): 14.60
Anticipated OG: 1.080 Plato: 19.39
Anticipated SRM: 15.5
Anticipated IBU: 77.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes
Mash temp: 65.5

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Extract SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
80.8 11.80 kg. Gladfield American Ale Malt Australia 1.067 5
9.6 1.40 kg. Weyermann - Rye Malt Germany 1.006 3
4.8 0.70 kg. Caramel Pils Malt Belgium 1.004 2
4.8 0.70 kg. Special B Malt Belgian 1.003 120

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
70.00 g. Bravo Pellet 15.80 77.6 60 min.
40.00 g. Bravo Pellet 15.80 0.0 0 min.
40.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.40 0.0 0 min.
40.00 g. Bravo Pellet 15.80 0.0 Dry Hop
40.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.40 0.0 Dry Hop

Yeast
-----
WLP013

Notes: G18 Cl15 E6. Medium toast US oak.


----------



## Reman (31/5/16)

Sneak preview, ooooh yeah! Just needs a little more clearing.


----------



## barls (31/5/16)

had mine last night and its pretty good now but could do with some age.


----------



## contrarian (2/6/16)

Number 2, wet hopped IIPA

Gladfield ale 9397g
Gladfield wheat 386g
Gladfield shepherds delight 386g
Acidulated 271g

Mash for 90 minutes at 63C

25L volume into fermenter

OG 1.080
FG 1.018

ABV 8.0%

Hops

Amarillo 8.2% 74g @60min
Amarillo 8.2% 74g @15min
Newport 12% 100g @0

Hop stand at 85C for 30 minutes. 500g Goldings and 900g cascade wet. 

Cracked a cheeky one tonight and it is carbing up well.


----------



## waggastew (4/6/16)

Number 16 - Case Swap Schawrzbier

Have had a taste of the kegged version, tasting good. Bottled version will be fully carbed, been bottled since mid-April. Being a lager it will probably best with a week sitting still in the fridge before drinking to get as much yeast out of suspension as possible.

```
Style: Schwarzbier (Black Beer)
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 38.70 l
Post Boil Volume: 31.20 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 27.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 25.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 38.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 30.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 61.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 67.8 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
1.00 tsp              Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins)        Water Agent   1        -             
5.79 kg               Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM)            Grain         2        79.7 %        
0.58 kg               Carafa III (525.0 SRM)                   Grain         3        8.0 %         
0.45 kg               Aromatic Malt (26.0 SRM)                 Grain         4        6.2 %         
0.29 kg               Caramunich II (61.0 SRM)                 Grain         5        4.0 %         
0.15 kg               Carafa II (412.0 SRM)                    Grain         6        2.0 %         
30.00 g               Hallertauer [4.80 %] - First Wort 60.0 m Hop           7        14.8 IBUs     
30.00 g               Hallertauer [4.80 %] - Boil 60.0 min     Hop           8        13.4 IBUs     
15.00 g               Hallertauer [4.80 %] - Boil 10.0 min     Hop           9        2.4 IBUs      
28.00 g               Hallertauer [4.80 %] - Boil 0.0 min      Hop           10       0.0 IBUs      
1.0 pkg in 4L starter German Bock Lager (White Labs #WLP833) [ Yeast         11       -             


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 7.27 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In           Add 23.45 l of water at 70.3 C          63.0 C        60 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (5.43l, 21.60l) of 75.6 C water

Notes:
------
- All malts except pils and aromatic went in the vourlaf
- Used a 50% mix of Hallertau Mitt (4%) and Halertau Trad (6%) to even out at 5%AA
```


----------



## Dan Pratt (11/6/16)

# Chocolate Vanilla Porter

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 114 - Chocolate Vanilla Porter
Brewer: Dan W Pratt
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Porter
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
-------------------------- 
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 60.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 79.6 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.57 kg Golden Promise Ale Malt Grain 1 71.0 % 
0.50 kg Munich Malt (15.0 EBC) Grain 2 10.0 % 
0.25 kg Medium Crystal Malt (160.0 EBC) Grain 3 5.0 % 
0.20 kg Chocolate Malt (900.0 EBC) Grain 4 4.0 % 
0.20 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 5 4.0 % 
0.15 kg Black Malt (985.0 EBC) Grain 6 3.0 % 
0.15 kg Dark Crystal Malt (250.0 EBC) Grain 7 3.0 % 
17.00 g Chinook @ 60m [12.30 %] - Boil 75.0 min Hop 8 26.2 IBUs 
10.00 g Chinook - Cube [12.30 %] - Steep Hop 9 4.1 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 10 - 

150.00 g Cocao Nibs (Secondary 7 days) Flavor 11 - 
2.00 Items Vanilla Bean (Secondary 7 days) Flavor 12 - 


Mash Schedule: Porter
----------------------------
Name Description Step Step Time 
Mash In Add 28.00 l of water at 46.6 C 45.0 C 0 min 
Protein Rest Heat to 68.0 C over 10 min 68.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Heat to 74.0 C over 5 min 74.0 C 20 min 


Tried to get carbonation from my first bulk prime and they were low, very low to no carbonation from a mis-calc.

Anyway opened them all and added new carbonation drops which is why they wont be ready till 1st July.


----------



## paulyman (11/6/16)

Number 5 (mine). Tried some again this evening. Still not sure about this one, but having never brewed it before or obviously never tried a beer that was only in production between 1916 and 1917 I'm not sure how it is supposed to taste. To me it's got too much yeast character and definitely too crystal sweet despite having none in it and finishing bang on 1.011 as per the recipe.[/quote]


----------



## welly2 (11/6/16)

Cheers all! Great afternoon, enjoyed some cracking beers. Good on you lot!

This is my English bitter recipe. 

Boil 60 minutes
35 IBU
OG: 1.046
ABV: 4.5%


Mash for 60 minutes at 66c


1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins)
3.80 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) 86.4 %
0.35 kg Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) (108.3 EBC) 8.0 %
0.25 kg Brown Malt (Simpsons) (295.5 EBC) 5.7 %
30.00 g Northdown [8.30 %] - Boil 75.0 min 28.8 IBUs
20.00 g Fuggles [5.20 %] - Boil 20.0 min 7.0 IBUs
1.22 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)
20.00 g Fuggles [5.20 %] - Boil 0.0 min 0.0 IBUs
1.0 pkg SafAle English Ale DCL/Fermentis #S-04


Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Weizguy (12/6/16)

Kellerbier recipe below:
Brew date 3/04/2016 

Batch Size: 24.00 L Boil Volume: 29.55 L Boil Time: 90 min 


3.28 kg Premium Pilsner 67.9 % 
1.55 kg Munich II 32.1 % 
70.00 gm Hallertauer [4.00%] (60 min) Hops 34.9 IBU 
53.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00%] (0 min)

1 Pkgs Munich Lager II - PC release (Wyeast Labs #W2352) [Starter 1000 ml] Yeast-Lager 

Measured Original Gravity: 1.053 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Color: 10.6 EBC 
Bitterness: 34.9 IBU 
Actual Alcohol by Volume: 5.3 %

Mash Profile Name: Double Infusion, Medium Body 
Mash Grain Weight: 4.83 kg

This lager has a significant and slightly fruity, floral hop character that invites you back for another sip.
Please allow a week or two for carbonation, unless you prefer to drink it as a cask ale at room temp. If so, tuck in now and provide feedback.
*maybe pour into and drink from a litre stein or glass boot


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/6/16)

#20 Woolies Special.

Okay, I lied. It's really from Coles 

No. Okay, it's an American style stout. By this I mean it's closer in style to American stout than traditional English style.

Let me explain.

1kg of standard (bland) honey in the boil (get back to me if you can find anything remotely honey about it). Standard grain bill using MO, black malt and black wheat malt. Large handful of oats in mash for a bit of body. Cascade at 60 minutes, aiming around 30IBU. Can't remember exact amount. 1.074 into fermenter. German ale WY1007. A week into the ferment, inserted about 40g of Vic Secret (or Ella is it now?) for a few days. Aiming to throw a bit of aroma in and maybe a bit of hop bite. 1.022 final gravity. One Coopers bottling lolly per long neck.

Anyway, the bottle is carbed, but early tasting is somewhat green. After discussions with people, I've now decided WY 1007 likes a long bottling time. Suggest drink in September or later.

No can of goo was hurt in the production of this recipe.

:beerbang:


----------



## Dan Pratt (13/6/16)

Drinking #5 Paulyman bronzed brews Tooths Ale. 

Estery aroma, almost a hint of banana.

Very thin to watery mouthfeel. 

Reasonably balances, not sure of the ibu. Certainly not bitter or any astrigency.

Drinks quite well, would be refreshing on a summer day. 

Carbonation when opened seemed low but in the glass holds low to medium.

It has a kit kilo flavour to it which is due to the 50% sugar I'd say.


----------



## Dan Pratt (13/6/16)

# 5 Tooths Ale from Paulyman


----------



## n87 (13/6/16)

#6 Heady topper clone

This is a recipe put together by one of our club members endisneigh. I had quite a few 'samples' when we were there last and they were superb.

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 50.00 l
Boil Size: 55.97 l
Boil Time: 60 min
End of Boil Vol: 54.08 l
Final Bottling Vol: 46.00 l

Est Original Gravity: 1.075 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 7.7 %
Bitterness: 111.0 IBUs
Est Color: 12.2 EBC
Measured Original Gravity: 1.068 SG
Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 7.7 %
Calories: 642.2 kcal/l

7.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 50.4 %
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 36.0 %
1.40 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 10.1 %
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 3.6 %

60.00 g Magnum [14.10 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 34.5 IBUs
60.00 g Cascade [6.40 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 12.1 IBUs
60.00 g Simcoe [13.50 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 25.4 IBUs
60.00 g Centennial [8.20 %] - Boil 12.0 min Hop 8.4 IBUs
60.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [16.30 %] - Boil 12.0 min Hop 16.7 IBUs
60.00 g Simcoe [13.50 %] - Boil 12.0 min Hop 13.9 IBUs
60.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 6.0 Days Hop 0.0 IBUs
60.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 6.0 Days Hop 0.0 IBUs
60.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 0.0 IBUs
60.00 g Chinook [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 0.0 IBUs
60.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 0.0 IBUs
60.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 0.0 IBUs

1 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 8 -
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) [50.28 ml] Yeast 12 -
2.64 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 13 -


After bottle priming comes into play, I expect this to be ~8.1% Co-Brewer tends to be a little heavy handed with the carbonation


#23 Baltic Porter

Dont have a recipe for this one, Nick packaged it up for me, but never got around to sending me the recipe 

OG: 1.070
FG: 1.016
ABV: 7.1% (~7.5% after priming)


----------



## barls (13/6/16)

just updated with some dates on the list here
 #216


----------



## Peter80 (13/6/16)

Attached recipe for my beer. Hobgoblin was one of the first UK beers I tried way back in the day (that was not Guinness or Kilkenny) and also a beer that my English work mates and I drank when I was in Mt Isa and so it is a beer i have been working on. Started with the Orfey version but added wheat (it is something I have done with most of my beers but am now going to start moving away from). 

Southern Brown Ale

Original Gravity (OG): 1.053 (°P): 13.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.21 %
Colour (SRM): 15.6 (EBC): 30.7
Bitterness (IBU): 33.6 (Rager)

80.67% Maris Otter Malt
8.4% Wheat Malt
4.2% Carapils (Dextrine)
4.2% Simpsons heritage crystal
2.52% Chocolate

0.4 g/L East Kent Golding (5.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Fuggles (4.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Styrian Golding (4.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Fuggles (4.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Styrian Golding (4.8% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Fuggles (4.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
1 g/L Styrian Golding (4.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)


Single step Infusion (BIAB) at 67°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Danstar Windsor


----------



## Weizguy (13/6/16)

Started drinking tonight.
Commenced with the Arrogant clone, by yum beer. Very drinkable, even at 7% abv. #19
Clean ferment and no discernible alcohol character.
Nice crystal character, but a little underdone, as compared to my memory of a fresh Arrogant.
Closer than any of my Arrogant clones, on the crystal character, but still about 10% short of the sweetness I recall.
The hop character is good, but not outstanding. For me, the hop aroma has faded a bit and the same for the hop flavour.
Drinkability was good. Would like more fresh grapefruit hop character.
I admit that I am prejudiced by previously making an Arrogant clone, but still enjoyed this one.

#2 by contrarian. First impression was a bitter, malty IPA. Second impression, I got vinegar and cherry, and I assumed it was an historical IPA, with Brettanomyces character.
After that, I could not deny the Brett character, and started to enjoy it. It really enhanced the flavour of the triple cream Brie I was eating alongside.
The bottle opened with a pop, and produced a little stand of foam above the top of the bottle. I thought, "Its' a boy" and giggled to myself.
As the beer warms the malt becomes more prominent, and I really appreciate the historical IPA flavours, as the bitterness dries out the finish.
Malt complexity, with low phenolics and strong bitterness make this beer exciting.
Last guzzle, malt, vinegar, cherry aroma, Malt dominant flavour, complex and quirky, with low phenolics and silky finish. Lingering bitterness, yet malty finish.
Summary: Not what I was expecting, but nonetheless exceptional , with a lasting impression of historical IPA characters.

Finishing beer:
My HUB Barleywine/ half bottle - brewed at a club event and a cube was allocated to each attendee.
Mine was fermented using Wyeast American Ale II yeast, to dryness of about 1.004 from 1.100 - approx 13% abv
Tawny port aroma and flavour, but malty. Alcohol not not so strong unless you breathe into the glass (edit: then it burns your eyes)
Some alcohol character, and warmth, with sweet, clean, nutty malty finish. Nice work, Keith from Potters.
Also augments the creaminess of the Brie.
Works well with dark chocolate too, with it's dry finish.
Aroma, slightly woody with the yeast included.

Thanks, guys, for a great night. Looking forward to a few more.


----------



## Reman (14/6/16)

#2

Aroma - little bit of a cat pee aroma, some tropical/pineapple notes.

Appearance - dark copper, white bubbly head that stuck around.

Flavour - aroma follows into the flavour, fair bit of dankness. Has barnyardiness, that hints at some Brett character(?). Bitterness balances the malt without having a big hop flavour.

Mouthfeel - good carbonation leads to dryish mouthfeel, but still has good body.

Overall - the more you drink the more the Brett character comes through. Wasn't noted to be a brett'd IPA, but if it is, it's superb. With a great balance between Brett, hops and malt.


----------



## contrarian (14/6/16)

Thanks for the feedback guys. It certainly wasn't brewed as a Brett IPA but it could have something to do with the hop stand with a large amount of wet hops, actually 1.3kg for 30 minutes at around 85C. 

So not sure if it is the wet hops or something on them that survived the process bringing the earthy notes or not. It was a bit experimental so wasn't sure exactly what to expect. Glad it has been enjoyed though.


----------



## paulyman (14/6/16)

#2. I didn't get any Brett in the aroma in my bottle, did have quite an earthy and spicy aroma and taste. Had a nice malt backbone and very English hop character. I enjoyed it, especially after a long day in the garden.


----------



## Reman (15/6/16)

contrarian said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. It certainly wasn't brewed as a Brett IPA but it could have something to do with the hop stand with a large amount of wet hops, actually 1.3kg for 30 minutes at around 85C.
> So not sure if it is the wet hops or something on them that survived the process bringing the earthy notes or not. It was a bit experimental so wasn't sure exactly what to expect. Glad it has been enjoyed though.


If you had a said it was a Brett IPA, I wouldn't have batted an eyelid!


----------



## n87 (15/6/16)

OK, so im no judge, and doing this from memory as well.... but here it goes:

*#18* - Clayton - Stern IPA




Aroma: big hoppy aroma, but much 'softer' than most ive smelt, not in your face like American, not spicy like Euro. a little sweet malt in the background

Appearance: beautiful dense white head, lovely clear amber colour. Lacing all the way down the glass, persistent head, lasted the whole time (about 45 mins!)

Flavour: Big hoppyness as my nose promised. Lovely sweet malt backbone. Bittering seemed to be on the light side but not unbalanced (threw me a little in the first couple of sips). lingering spiciness only noticeable after consumed.

Mouthfeel: Silky, almost oily with a slight tingle from the carbonation. Slight alcohol warmth, but much less than you would expect from 10%

Overall: the more I drank of this, the more I loved it. it took more than a couple of sips for my mind to get over the bitterness promised by the aroma not being there, but once i put my mind in its place, really enjoyed it. Glad i have another bottle!


----------



## shacked (15/6/16)

I also drank #2 last night. I liked the strong malt backbone and heavyish mouthfeel in contrast to the bitterness. If anything it probably could have been a bit more bitter! I got the tropical/pineapple aroma and flavor up front and then got a lot of earthy/spicy hop notes. Head retention was good.

I wish I had more!

Can't really comment on the 'brettiness' as I've never brewed with it or consumed a lot of beers brewed with it.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (15/6/16)

# 11 Marksy's IPA. 

Glorious. 

After a pleasant afternoon drinking megaswill (which was because of the company and location would have made even Barl's beers taste good) I thought I needed something good to cleanse the palate and re-align the world.

Great choice, great beer. 

Well done.


----------



## waggastew (17/6/16)

First cab off my rank

#4 Mikeyr's Chinook IPA




Yummy! Hop forward, lots of pine resin, pineapple and citrus peel. Colour and aroma suggests a malt richness but flavour is nice and dry, supporting the hops but leaving room as well. Super fresh tasting, no oxidised caramel notes, fermentation is clean.

Would love to hear the grain bill used to get the clean dry finish Mike?

Top beer, sets the bar high for the remaining beer!

EDIT: Profile name, actual name changed. The guy made hosted a caseswap, shook my hand, cooked me lunch but could I remember his name......


----------



## Mikeyr (17/6/16)

waggastew said:


> First cab off my rank
> 
> #4 Markyr's Chinook IPA
> 
> ...


Actually Mikeyr ......LOL!!!

Thanks Stew  Got the duck on the ice and it's lunch tomorrow. 

Cheers


----------



## welly2 (17/6/16)

Got #2 in the fridge chilling as we speak. Looking forward to it from what has been said above.

Bloody tasty, that's what it is.


----------



## shacked (18/6/16)

Mike, I just cracked open your IPA; it's unreal. Did/can you share the recipe?


----------



## yum beer (19/6/16)

Paulyman #5.

Lacked a little carbonbation and seemed to be under attenuated.
Was a little sweet as a result and short on bitterness.
I did find the underlying flavour to be very nice, the subtle hop/malt mix was good.


I'm keen for the recipe, I think this could be a very good 'crowd pleaser' at my Wedding Anniversery later in the year


----------



## Dan Pratt (19/6/16)

Ok, this may be a little brutal and it makes me think I'm a bit of a beer snob but I'd rather be honest than sugar coat what I tasted. 

#2 wet hopped IPA

It's was overcarbontaed which affected the aroma and flavour. After about 10mins the foam subsided and I could get to the beer. Still not a lot of aroma on the nose. Got a lot of earthiness in the flavour and also seemed like a lot of sweetness in the finish which was from the wet hops but didn't have that DIPA flavour. I was expecting a bigger resinous flavour from the amount of wet hops. Didn't get any Brett the others speak of

#11 Marksy IPL

Poured a very bright golden colour with a nice tight white head. Aroma was a bit bready and estery, NO hop aroma at all and seemed more like a basic lager than a IPA made with lager yeast. Flavour and finish was average and I wasn't liking it. Left it to sit for a while (10mins) and when it had warmed up I got a better flavour from the malt, but no hops showed up at all. 

#6 Heady Topper Clone

This beer was ready to drink, good carbonation and slight hop haze. Aroma was low with some grapefruit and earth notes. The mouthfeel was good, not as dank and resinous as heady topper would be. It drank well while making dinner and I got through the whole longneck. Found it to be a good beer, probably could do with a lot more late hops and heavier dry hopping. 

#19 AB clone

The colour and carbonated was good, nice deep red maroon malty colour. No chinook aroma at all. Chinook didn't show up for the flavour or bitterness either. The spec B dominates the flavour and finish. Was more like a ESB. The ABV and bitterness was balanced but it lacked any hop flavour which AB is famous for.


----------



## paulyman (19/6/16)

Had #9 last night. Much roastier than any Bitter I've ever had. This was delicious, the roast played great with the earthy hops and it went down a treat. Would love the recipe.


----------



## contrarian (19/6/16)

Thanks for the feedback Pratty, would rather an honest assessment, how else can your brewing improve? Apologies you got an overcarbed one, I always aim for the lower end when bottling so not sure what's happened there. 

I was also a bit disappointed in the flavour and aroma from the wet hops given the amount used, I was also hoping to get more resinous notes from the Amarillo but it didn't come through so will look at my hop selection next time around.


----------



## welly2 (19/6/16)

paulyman said:


> Had #9 last night. Much roastier than any Bitter I've ever had. This was delicious, the roast played great with the earthy hops and it went down a treat. Would love the recipe.


Thanks kindly! Glad you enjoyed it! Recipe is at http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/91117-2016-nsw-mid-year-case-swap-tasting-recipes-thread/#entry1378902 I'm going to make it again but I think I'll probably drop the brown malt down to 150g/200g and try and make the roastiness a little more subtle. Still, I think it worked fairly well. Cheers!


----------



## n87 (19/6/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Ok, this may be a little brutal and it makes me think I'm a bit of a beer snob but I'd rather be honest than sugar coat what I tasted.
> 
> #6 Heady Topper Clone
> 
> This beer was ready to drink, good carbonation and slight hop haze. Aroma was low with some grapefruit and earth notes. The mouthfeel was good, not as dank and resinous as heady topper would be. It drank well while making dinner and I got through the whole longneck. Found it to be a good beer, probably could do with a lot more late hops and heavier dry hopping.


Thanks. will pass this on. and try to find out what happened to all the hops.


----------



## gone brewing (19/6/16)

#4 Mikeyr's Chinook IPA

I really enjoyed that. I drank it yesterday without taking notes but I can say it was a much more drinkable and approachable beer than I was expecting an IPA to be. The hops dominated the aroma and the flavour had some nice malty goodness followed by a solid kick with the hop flavour but the overall impression was more like a hoppy APA rather than an IPA. Just didn't have the huge IBUs I was expecting but that just made it soooooo good to drink. Got to the end of the bottle in next to no time and was looking for another. Nice job Mike!! Recipe???

Cheers
Dick


----------



## Reman (19/6/16)

Take all this with a grain of salt as I have a cold so my senses may be wacky!

#4 chinook IPA



Appearance - gorgeous coppery colour, with a large head of white foam that lasted.

Aroma - not a huge amount of aroma, what I can get smells woody and slightly sherberty.

Flavour - bitter, piney. Lingering bitterness that heads towards astringency. Gets better as you drink more. Slight caramel offsets the bitterness a little. There was a very very subtle off flavour, only came out once it warmed up, tasted mediciney.

Mouthfeel - reasonable amount of body with a nice carbonation, a little bit of oiliness.

Overall - a little one dimensional in the hop flavour and not a huge amount of aroma. Still quite drinkable.


----------



## Mikeyr (19/6/16)

waggastew said:


> First cab off my rank
> 
> #4 Mikeyr's Chinook IPA
> 
> ...


Ingredients: - Scaled as 42L batch
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe Wh Grain 1 42.2 % 
5.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 2 42.2 % 
0.50 kg Crystal Light (88.7 EBC) Grain 3 4.2 % 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 4 4.2 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 Grain 5 4.2 % 
0.35 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 E Grain 6 3.0 % 
20.0 g Chinook [13.30 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 14.6 IBUs 
15.0 g Simcoe [14.10 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 8 8.9 IBUs 
15.0 g Chinook [13.30 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 9 5.4 IBUs 
15.0 g Simcoe [14.10 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 10 5.8 IBUs 
25.0 g Simcoe [14.10 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 11 7.0 IBUs 
15.0 g Simcoe [14.10 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 12 2.3 IBUs 
35.4 g Simcoe [14.10 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 13 1.2 IBUs 
35.0 g Chinook [13.30 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 14 1.1 IBUs 
2.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #U Yeast 15 - 
50.0 g Chinook [13.30 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Da Hop 16 0.0 IBUs 
50.0 g Simcoe [14.10 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Day Hop 17 0.0 IBUs 


In theory about 48 IBU, although it's no chill so i would add a bit to that. 

No worries Steve ( :drinks: ) Duck was a great drop!
Reman, agree, some reason lost a bit of the usual aroma. Has been in the bottle about 6 weeks. Keg version was cleaner. I like the resin! Closet fave is Tower 10 from Karl Strauss, like sucking a pine tree!


----------



## Mikeyr (19/6/16)

#2 Wet Hopped IPA

Right up my alley, having spent the day on Saturday up the shack working in the garden there was an almost "hummus" aromatic backdrop (or could have been me) and the nice hit of alcohol worked wonders on the muscles! I love the dank stuff, definitely reminded me in the after taste of a hit of Bushmills. I have a second bottle fro side swaps and can't wait to give it another hit.

#5 Tooths

Not a lot of carb left, we were warned and wish I'd tried it earlier. HOWEVER reminded me of the flavour you used to get from coopers kits .....except it was good!! I'm blind tasting each brew, so if it ain't labelled i get a nice surprise each time! Looked up the # and then recipe in BB and it all made sense, bannnas .... i.e. the cooper kit taste and made with sugar so had that slight floral tone. What it had that no kit ever had was a clean finish. Paulyman you've just put another brew in my list, i want it cold off a tap like nature intended! ....and bronzed brews has so many recipes....

#19 The Pompous P*#%k

You had me at hello. Great colour, had it in front of an open fire and with a nice steak. Who needs wine. I don't get 91 IBU seemed far too civilised. I had a bit of "smoke" on my hand from playing with the fire and I wonder how a little smoked rye might work in, not a lot but it goes well with that aroma. We/I need the recipe YB!!


----------



## Dan Pratt (20/6/16)

Reman said:


> Rye Bock
> http://beersmithrecipes.com/viewrecipe/1095611/crispy-rye-bock-2
> 
> 
> ...


Had this last night

# 6 Rye Bock

Solid beer Reman, very well made, clean ferment, Rye malt @ 24% is not overpowering with the 7% + abv to match it plus with the supporting malts make it a great beer. Colour was great, nice mousy constant head and got even better as it warmed up. tasty beer


----------



## barls (20/6/16)

#2 Wet Hopped IPA
lovely dark gold colour with white head. slightly opaque in clarity,
lovely hop notes with a nice supporting malt back bone. 
slight brett c aka pineapple character with nice lingering bitterness.
nice medium body and lacing.
​I'm really enjoying it mate.


----------



## paulyman (20/6/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Had this last night
> 
> # 6 Rye Bock
> 
> ...


Had a good look for this one. Then realised #6 is the heady topper clone and #7 is the Rye bock. Put I the fridge for tomorrow. Grapefruit sculpin calls.


----------



## Dan Pratt (20/6/16)

paulyman said:


> Had a good look for this one. Then realised #6 is the heady topper clone and #7 is the Rye bock. Put I the fridge for tomorrow. Grapefruit sculpin calls.


Yes rye bock is #7.


----------



## Dan Pratt (21/6/16)

#12 English IPA by Shacked

Top beer, good quality brewing. Carbonation is perfect, crystal clear beer. Low to no hop aroma, some malt aroma on the nose which is slight bready. First gulp was an assertive bitterness, each that followed was an English style flavour with English hops and a supporting malt character. It seems dry, yet has malt flavour on the palate, I think from a good crisp beer and possibly final pH of the beer in the right place. Very drinkable.


----------



## contrarian (21/6/16)

First can off the rank for me number 5, paulymans old school brew. 

As I drink this I'm imagining sitting on burrunjuck dam on a tinny drinking beer out of tins with the ring pulls you drop in the can. 

It's nice and dry which is mandatory for a good session beer, maybe a little too much residual sweetness but a nice malty flavour. Carbonation a little low as anticipated and could have added some carbonic bite. 

Will certainly be interested in some recipes from this book. 

Cheers


----------



## paulyman (21/6/16)

Cheers guys. Definitely plan on brewing this one again, but I'll make time to bottle condition as I've since listened to Peter on the Session podcast and he mentioned leaving it for 6 months for the flavours to meld, so might do that and sample a bottle every month or so to see how it changes over time.


----------



## waggastew (22/6/16)

#18 Clayton's Homegrown Wet-Hop IIPA




Wasn't quite sure if I misread IIPA instead of IPA but definitely the former.

Pours an orangey copper, nice head that fades to a thin but persistent coating. Med-low fresh hop aroma: pineapple, sweet citrus. Aroma lifts as it warms. Flavour starts out with citrus peel, some supporting sweet malt, dries quickly with firm bitterness and slight but pleasant astringency. Definite alcohol character mingles with the lingering bitterness. Ferment character is otherwise clean with no esters apparent.

Overall a very enjoyable beer which hints at its danger with the warm alcohols. Very well fermented so it must be quite a high ABV to give this impression? Could maybe do with a touch more late/dry hop character/aroma given its a big beer.

Well done Clayton, love to see a recipe (just went and found it, this beer just swallowed those dry hops???). I would also recommend putting away a bottle of this if you have a spare as it's got a certain young US Barleywine character about it that might point to ageing

PS. Given its wet hops it does not have any vegetative character which is impressive


----------



## contrarian (22/6/16)

Just cracking into the #11 IPL as a post origin night cap. 

Pours a nice light Amber very clear after only a few hours in the fridge. 

Nose is fruity C hops, I'm smelling cascade. 

Flavour is clean. Nice clean ferment and nicely balanced. 

A very enjoyable beer. Tastes like a nice hoppy lager to me. 

Cheers


----------



## yum beer (23/6/16)

Mikeyr said:


> #19 The Pompous P*#%k
> 
> You had me at hello. Great colour, had it in front of an open fire and with a nice steak. Who needs wine. I don't get 91 IBU seemed far too civilised. I had a bit of "smoke" on my hand from playing with the fire and I wonder how a little smoked rye might work in, not a lot but it goes well with that aroma. We/I need the recipe YB!!


Glad you enjoyed Mike.....the recipe is on the label, also in the swap thread.


----------



## paulyman (23/6/16)

#7 Never had a Bock so have nothing to compare it to in the old memory banks. Colour and clarity was awesome! This is one complex beer, the rye is spicy and nice and slick in the palate, the malt backbone is there but it's nicely balanced. Plus I can't describe it, but I know it's a yeast thing, it does something to the flavour and aroma that I really like and melds perfectly. Stellar beer Reman.


----------



## paulyman (23/6/16)

#11. I got a very slight Bready aroma like Pratty mentioned, it was subtle and to me it worked with the C hop grapefruit aroma and flavour as weird as that sounds. This bottle definitely had strong C hop aroma, after a six pack of Grapefruit Sculpin this week I'm very tuned into that wonderful aroma! 

This bottle of IPL is hands down the best IPL I've tasted, clean dry and hoppy.

Edit- just realised I should say it's not my first bottle of IPL otherwise that last statement loses a bit.


----------



## contrarian (23/6/16)

Number 18, Clayton's IIPA. 

Pours quite bright with a white lingering head. Nose is a combo of pine and fruit. 

Very assertive bitterness that lingers and nice malt support. Tasty combo of hops. 

It's big but well balanced and very drinkable. Cheers


----------



## contrarian (23/6/16)

Number 4 Mikey's chinook IPA. 

Pours nice and clear, nice carbonation not a big hoppy nose. 

A really nice balance between malt and hops.

Possibly diminished by the previous beer I drank but this is a well made and very drinkable beer. 

Cheers mikey and great name by the way!


----------



## contrarian (24/6/16)

On a roll here kicking off Friday with shacked's English IPA. 

Pours a burnt orangey colour with a small head that fades over the glass but appropriate to style. 

Earthy hops blend well with the malt, nicely balanced. 

It's chilly down here this evening and as this warms it is a great beer to kick off the weekend.


----------



## paulyman (24/6/16)

Just had The English IPA from Shacked. Nice bitterness with an earthy spicy aroma and flavour coming through from the hops which melds well with the malt and crystal. Nice Friday night beer.


----------



## contrarian (24/6/16)

Number 9 welly2's best bitter. 

Mine was a little over carbed for style but once it settled down was a good example of the style. Nice and malty but good hop balance with some flavour some esters that became more prominent as it warmed up. 

Cheers


----------



## contrarian (24/6/16)

Yum beers arrogant bastard clone. 

Beautiful red colour small head that lasts well. Lovely malt flavour with well balanced hop flavour and aroma. A splendid night cap.


----------



## Dan Pratt (25/6/16)

#16 Waggstew Schwartz Bier

Pours very black with ruby garnet highlights in the light. A mild roast character on the nose. First taste was clean ferment with slight flavours of plum and raisin. As I progressed through the longy it has a nice low carbonation with a creamy/tan head that laces the glass. A flavoursome version of tooheys old. Good beer


----------



## Dan Pratt (25/6/16)

Last night:

#18 Claytons, wet hopped argon hopped IIPA

A pretty good aroma of pineapple and fruit, possibly cascade as well? A fruity resin flavour that is over powered by the abv. Not fusel just high, so pretty balanced after the extra effort to add more hops. The abv was too much for me on a Friday, after the pint I was comfortably numb. Enjoyable beer.


----------



## waggastew (25/6/16)

#2 Contrarian Wet Hopped IPA

Pours a red brown with a fair haze, may be due to wet hops? Off-white tight foam with plenty of lacing. Definite Brett in the aroma, pineapple but an underlying barnyard note that is quite pleasant. Flavour is dry malt, firm bitterness, tropical hop notes. Brett lends a sherry phenolic note which melds with malt.

Given the Brett is an uninvited guest it sure makes for a nice beer. Rebadge it a Brett IPA and sell it to the hipsters for a bomb.

Thanks Mick


----------



## waggastew (25/6/16)

Marksy's IPL





Yellow golden colour, tight white head that sticks around. Clear as a bell. Amazing hop aroma, like sticking your nose in a freshly opened bag. Underlying malty note is sweet and grainy. Taste is clean malt, slight toffee/bread crust note. Balanced with a firm clean bitterness. Mouthfeel is fuller than your average lager but on par with an IPA.

Overall a lovely beer, very clean ferment, good balance of malt and hops.


----------



## contrarian (26/6/16)

Number 6, heady topper clone. Pours nice and clear straw colour. Small white head. Nice hoppy aroma. Flavour is clean, lingering bitterness and good balance between fruity and piney hops. Nice beer. Cheers


----------



## shacked (30/6/16)

I put my case swap English IPA into the ESB comp (first comp) and got my score sheet back yesterday. It scored a 34 and a 38. 

Interestingly the judge that gave me a 38 also noted slight 'vegetal flavors, potentially from DMS' and 'could be more attenuated'. 

I don't pick up any DMS but please let me know if you pick any up / have any advice on how I can improve it. I agree that it could have finished a little lower (1.016 was my FG).


----------



## marksy (1/7/16)

#1 

Pours nice and dark, minimal head, didn't last long, though a great colour. 

Dark malt smell to the nose. 

First sip. Too good, it went straight down. 

Nice flavour, very smooth. 

Some roasted malts, darkness. 

Carbonation was spot on. 

I could drink this all night. 

Great beer.


----------



## gone brewing (2/7/16)

shacked said:


> I put my case swap English IPA into the ESB comp (first comp) and got my score sheet back yesterday. It scored a 34 and a 38.
> 
> Interestingly the judge that gave me a 38 also noted slight 'vegetal flavors, potentially from DMS' and 'could be more attenuated'.
> 
> I don't pick up any DMS but please let me know if you pick any up / have any advice on how I can improve it. I agree that it could have finished a little lower (1.016 was my FG).


Nice beer shacked. Nice rich copper colour with thin head and low carb. It was a bit hazy even though I was careful not to get any dregs. The aroma was definitely caramel/toffee. The flavour hinted at malt/caramel/toffee flavours before giving way to the bitterness and hops and yeah I got some slight minerally/rancid flavours but it wasn't overpowering, the beer was nice drinking. If you were getting those comments for all the beers you enter in comps then consider sanitation issues but otherwise I'd put it down to the combination of ingredients, minerals and hops, that you used here. I didn't think it was underattenuated, it didn't seem too sweet and malty at all, perhaps the mineral additions can make a high FG beer seem dry.

Cheers
Dick


----------



## waggastew (2/7/16)

#19 Yum Beer's Arrogant Bastard Clone




Pours a lovely ruby red colour. Strong off-white head that builds. My nose is on strike but I am getting some citrusy hops. Flavour is sweet malt, golden syrup but with plenty of bitterness to balance. Finishes dry with some lingering candy sugar and nice pithy citrus flavours.

Overall a very well put together beer that features malt and hops but is dry keeping it very drinkable

Well done John


----------



## gone brewing (3/7/16)

[SIZE=10.5pt]9 welly2 - English Best Bitter[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]Nice job Welly, you've done well. It was deep brown, darker than I was expecting, and a little bit cloudy until it warmed up and became clear. High carbonation with a strong, long-lasting head. Aroma (once I got it to warm up) gave some nice caramel/toffee & hops. The flavour was much the same with the up front malty/caramel/toffee flavours giving way to a firm bitterness which had a spicy character. Given the dominance of the hop flavour in this beer I would say that it’s bordering on ESB territory (I’m no judge, just my impression).[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10.5pt]I love pommie bitters and I make a lot of them. This is a great example of the style. Thanks for sharing.[/SIZE]


----------



## waggastew (3/7/16)

#17 Kellerbier by Les the Weizguy

Not had this style before but enjoying this immensely.

Pours a deep golden colour with a thin head of fine bubbles. Aroma is bread crust malt with a background spicy hop note. Super clean ferment, no fruitiness or diacetyl. Smells 'dry' like all good lagers should.

Flavour mimics aroma, breads malt, spicy hops with a firm, clean and dry finish. Carbonation is to style medium low even though I kept this warm till a few days ago. Dryness if the beer helps to keep it balanced.

Overall a very good beer, inspiring me to maybe aim a bit darker for one of my lagers in the next few brews. Have been put off a bit by cloying Vienna styles and over the top Fest beers but I could drink a tonne of this.

Top job Les


----------



## Reman (4/7/16)

#18



Appearance - orange/brown, hazy with a thick off white head that dissipates

Aroma - subtle fruit and citrus

Flavour - deep and dank bitterness that lingers. A slight metallic taste that doesn't detract. There is an underlying sweetness but very little malt flavour

Mouthfeel - medium body with a medium-low carbonation that works with the bitterness.

Overall - great beer, drinkability could go up a notch if it was slightly drier. This one is all about the hops!


----------



## waggastew (4/7/16)

#12 Shacked English IPA




Pours a golden copper colour, slight haze. Fine off white head. Strong herbal hop aroma with a hint of malt. Flavour begins with rich malt which is quickly countered with firm bitterness. Mouthfeel is medium full with medium low carbonation. Bitterness helps to limit fullness but could do with a touch more attenuation for my tastes.

Overall a really nice beer, rich malt with hops to balance.


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/7/16)

waggastew said:


> #17 Kellerbier by Les the Weizguy
> Not had this style before but enjoying this immensely.
> Pours a deep golden colour with a thin head of fine bubbles. Aroma is bread crust malt with a background spicy hop note. Super clean ferment, no fruitiness or diacetyl. Smells 'dry' like all good lagers should.
> Flavour mimics aroma, breads malt, spicy hops with a firm, clean and dry finish. Carbonation is to style medium low even though I kept this warm till a few days ago. Dryness if the beer helps to keep it balanced.
> ...


Perfect description, I had this on the weekend and really enjoyed it. nice beer Les.


----------



## shacked (4/7/16)

Pratty1 said:


> Perfect description, I had this on the weekend and really enjoyed it. nice beer Les.


I also had this on the weekend; it was a cracker of a beer. Really enjoyed the balance and the crispness of the finish. Top beer, definitely on the to-brew list!!


----------



## Reman (6/7/16)

#6 heady topper 



Appearance - copper colour, very hazy. White head, that dissipates to a thin ring.

Aroma - hoppy, citrus and passion fruit. A little bit restrained.

Flavour - solid bitterness that lingers. medium hop flavour, little maltiness. Slight metallic taste.

Mouthfeel - reasonably dry with a medium-low carbonation.

Overall - reminds me of James Squire IPA, bit low on the hop flavour and aroma. Missing something in the middle.

Edit: as it warmed up it came alive, with a maltiness coming through and the hop flavour rounding out. I'd recommend pouring it out and leaving for a little to warm up.


----------



## Reman (7/7/16)

#11 IPL




Appearance - light copper colour, short lasting head, reasonably clear

Aroma - malty aroma with a light stone fruit aroma

Flavour - toffee and honey flavour very prominent, with a balancing hop bitterness. As it warms a nice noble hop flavour comes through. Very nice work on a clean ferment.

Mouthfeel - light bodied with good carbonation.

Overall - not sure I'd call it an IPL, maybe an Imperial Pilsner. Really easy drinking and I could easily smash another bottle or two.


----------



## Dan Pratt (10/7/16)

#8 Kolsch

Aroma was at first hard to figure out as I was expecting a malty breadiness or a slight floral hop presence, I finally realised it was green apple which screamed acedylhydrate. In other styles that would not be welcome but kolsch is acceptable. Apple is usually from fermentation temps being to high for that strain? That aroma lead into a cider flavour which would suggest it needed more lagering time before package. (It went into my fridge on Friday arvo)

Appearance was slight haze, which appeared to be chill haze as it cleared up as I got through the pint. Carbonation was excellent with a nice white foam that was persistent. It did lack crispness and dryness for the style, to achieve that the mash temp can be longer at lower temps 62/63 and target a mash pH of 5.2 which leads to a lower final beer pH. 

Not sure what your water was like, it did taste like water from the tap, a style like this being similar to lager will show up all aspects very easily. Using rain water or RO with a neutral ppm for each mineral will clean this up. Would be good to see the recipe and details if you can share those?


----------



## Dan Pratt (10/7/16)

# 21 English Brown Ale

This beer was good. Aroma was towards the malt with a light caramel note, a good clean fermentation. Appearance was clear and a great brown to ruby colour with a slight tan/off white head. Carbonation was perfect. Flavour was balanced with the malt flavour a subtle light chocolate character and bitterness that matched the ABV and malt selections. I had this beer over a 45min phone call and it went down a treat. Great quality. Well done.


----------



## barls (10/7/16)

I've been terribly slack. I've enjoyed all the ones I've had so far including wellys, les and renmans. i haven't just had time to put any feed back up.


----------



## Weizguy (10/7/16)

Thanks for the positive feedback re number 17. I have a few reviews to catch up on, so here goes:

#17 Kellerbier - I feel the hop flavour and aroma have faded since bottling, but that may be a perception on the day.
Aroma - mild floral hops and some sulfur. Otherwise clean and low malt.
Appearance - Good clarity and good foam, which fades to a thin head. Mid-amber colour
Taste - Clean lager malt character with some perfumey hops. Good German characters imparted by the German lager yeast. Clean and balanced bitterness. Crisp finish.
Other comments - persistent lacing remains in the glass. 2nd glass contains some yeast sediment and tastes grassy and more bitter. Happy enough, but was much nicer with the fresher hop character when younger. Wish I had brewed a larger batch, rather than this small batch to cover the case swap only.

#8 - Kölsch
Appearance - good clarity, but not quite bright. Pale gold, and nice initial stand of foam, which faded in my glass to a persistent thin head.
Aroma - some malt and lemony hops
Taste - no winey character, and more like a clean mildly malty ale than a lager-like Kölsch. Low hop character and bitterness/malt balance. Somewhat spritzy and slightly carbonic/acidic. (I may have detected some green apple, but it didn't leave a lingering impression on the overall flavour).
Comments - a nice drinkable beer that missed a few of the characters I look for in a true Kolschy, but still a very drinkable balanced session ale. Lacked true crispness, as Pratty advised.

# 11 - IPL

Appearance - Clear mid-gold with a dense, white stand of moussey head
Aroma - strong herbal/ fruity hops dominates. As the hops fade, and the beer warms, I detect crackers, pine and low butter aroma.
Taste - clean and easy to drink. Mild malt and honey flavours, and a distinctly bitey bitter finish. Lingering bitterness in the finish and a silky mouthfeel.
Comments - Maybe the term Imperial Pilsner is appropriate. I like lagers to be more malt accented, and this one leaned toward the hop in a big way, as intended. Does not mean that I could not appreciate it as being cleaner than an IPA, but I feel the hopping drowns most of the clean malt accents that I enjoy in a lager.

#16 - Schwarzbier

(from memory, as I can't find my notes)
Appearance - Black as a stout and holding a medium slight tan head. Quite appealing.
Aroma - Low level of burnt grain and low-very low hop aroma.
Taste - More of the roast character than I expected, but after tasting my Schwarzbier again, I feel this one is close to the mark. Low malt character and low hop flavour. Drinkable and slightly bitterness in the balance. Some lingering roast.
Comments - not sure if it's the 833 yeast that skews this beer for me, but I found it slightly too roasty and not malty enough. It's been a while since I had Köstritzer, not that this was a clone. Something here did not encourage sessionability.
The MAIN thing I think here is that I need to taste more Schwarzbier before judging. Was also a little reminiscent of Tooheys Old, but roasty like a stout in the first few sips.

I hope that doesn't offend anyone, as all beers were clean and off-flavour free, unless noted otherwise.


----------



## gone brewing (10/7/16)

8 - Kolsch

I drank a lot of these when I was having a holiday near Cologne a year ago. Most were OK but a bit lacking in character. I blame that on the widespread use of hop extract as the brewers try to cut costs (geez they have cheap beer over there - but so lacking in what makes beer taste like beer).

Anyway, I'm pleased to say this beer had more character than those "real" examples and was a nice easy drinking beer, as a Kolsch should be. The aroma was of light malt and I also got a hint of lemon. The flavour was again light malt with the bitterness nicely balanced to leave a light noble hop flavour/bitterness in the finish.

Good session beer.


----------



## waggastew (10/7/16)

Les the Weizguy said:


> #16 - Schwarzbier
> 
> (from memory, as I can't find my notes)
> Appearance - Black as a stout and holding a medium slight tan head. Quite appealing.
> ...


Thanks for the feedback Les. To be perfectly honest I am not too sure what it was meant to taste like either. A note from Gordon Strong on the recipe said 'This is in the Schwarzbier style with stronger bitterness and hop character than many examples. It is important that the roast character comes through but that it not be burnt. Should have strongly roasted flavour without any harshness or burnt flavours'

I plan to do a side by side soon with Kostritzer to see how it shapes up

Stew


----------



## DJR (14/7/16)

Thanks for the feedback. So what you're basically saying is i should have just called it a blonde rather than a kolsch.

Recipe is in the first post.

Yep it was tap water (filtered through a 3 stage system but not RO, distilled or rainwater) and I used WLP007 instead of 2565 or WLP029 (which i would normally use) as i thought it would be different. I did a step mash including some time at 60 or 62C and have brewed many many kolsches which I all enjoy. Yes it was also a little green, temperatures here weren't as low as i expected and I don't have temperature control.

Last case swap i do anyway TBH.

Anyway thanks for the feedback and hope you enjoy the other beers.

If i was entering a kolsch into a contest i'd probably pay more attention, use the correct yeast, demineralized water of some kind and lager in temp control or at least have it bottled for a while in the fridge before entering. But I'm not entering contests anymore, I find them a waste of time and money.

Ben



Pratty1 said:


> #8 Kolsch
> 
> Aroma was at first hard to figure out as I was expecting a malty breadiness or a slight floral hop presence, I finally realised it was green apple which screamed acedylhydrate. In other styles that would not be welcome but kolsch is acceptable. Apple is usually from fermentation temps being to high for that strain? That aroma lead into a cider flavour which would suggest it needed more lagering time before package. (It went into my fridge on Friday arvo)
> 
> ...


----------



## DJR (14/7/16)

Thanks 



gone brewing said:


> 8 - Kolsch
> 
> I drank a lot of these when I was having a holiday near Cologne a year ago. Most were OK but a bit lacking in character. I blame that on the widespread use of hop extract as the brewers try to cut costs (geez they have cheap beer over there - but so lacking in what makes beer taste like beer).
> 
> ...


----------



## Reman (15/7/16)

DJR said:


> Last case swap i do anyway TBH.
> 
> Anyway thanks for the feedback and hope you enjoy the other beers.
> 
> Ben


Hi Ben, I'm just wondering if there was something in particular that prompted this comment?

From my side, I've enjoyed it being able to drink a whole bunch of different beers I may not brew myself. Not all have been to my style, but they've all been worth experiencing.


----------



## kaiserben (15/7/16)

waggastew said:


> Thanks for the feedback Les. To be perfectly honest I am not too sure what it was meant to taste like either. A note from Gordon Strong on the recipe said 'This is in the Schwarzbier style with stronger bitterness and hop character than many examples. It is important that the roast character comes through but that it not be burnt. Should have strongly roasted flavour without any harshness or burnt flavours'
> 
> I plan to do a side by side soon with Kostritzer to see how it shapes up
> 
> Stew


Schwarzbier is one of my favourite styles. I've had Kostritzer both in bottle and on tap. Stortebeker (only had in bottles) is probably my favourite. Both those brands available in Australia (if you look search endlessly like I have). Bottled kostritzer from Dan Murphy's can be a bit hit and miss in terms of how well bottles have been handled, but it's the easiest to find. 

I've seen schwarzbier described as "Black Pils" but that does this style a massive disservice. 

In truth, there's a bit of variation between different schwarzbiers. My favourite schwarzes have a smooth maltiness from a healthy amount of munich malt (so when I make a schwarz it's a bit like a black, roasty Munich dunkel and not at all like a black pils).


----------



## DJR (15/7/16)

A few things really which i won't go into in detail, but I'm enjoying the beers so far that I have had, just not really my thing anymore.

I didn't realise we were being judged so critically and i was a bit upset about my effort leading to such a negative review. Just hardens up my decision not to do any more.




Reman said:


> Hi Ben, I'm just wondering if there was something in particular that prompted this comment?
> 
> From my side, I've enjoyed it being able to drink a whole bunch of different beers I may not brew myself. Not all have been to my style, but they've all been worth experiencing.


----------



## yum beer (17/7/16)

Got a few to comment on, no beer judge but you get my honest opinion.

Mikeyr - Chinook IPA. Loved this beer. Plenty of hop flavour.....the sort of flavour my BAstard clone was missing....I digress..just enough malt to hold the hops.
What chemical aditions do you make Mike?, if any. Best beer of the swap for me so far....it is early on though.

Welly2 - English Bitter. This one gushed on opening, not a massive gush but slowly for about 15 minutes. At first I thought there was an infection, and its possible there was a slight one but the flavour to me seemed to be a tad too much crystal, it was harsh and vinegary at first but settle a little. The beer itself became drinkable as it settled down and was reasonably enjoyable...it helped that the Blues got up whilst drinking it. I feel that the crystal malts were a little too much. Certainly the makings of a very good beer with a little tweeking.

DJR - Kolsch. I hope this may heal an earlier inflected wound, but I found this beer to be thoroughly enjoyable. I bumped it out of the fridge and luckily it was on the bottom shelf so when it landed on its head it didn't go bang, just popped a bit of the lid and made a ******* lovely mess. I got a good glass out of though and really enjoyed it. I thought woth the bump the yeast would be all shook up but not so. It was fairly clear and free of yeast. Had a nice gentle sweet maltiness and light hop spice to go with it. Was it as crisp as it could be...no, but regardless it was a very nice beer and would be stoked to have brewed it. good job.

Contrarian - Wwet hopped IIPA. A litle over carbed at first, i know difficult to contol with the hop acids. Poured a massive head. Poured a second glass that was a little better. Normally I find wet hopped beers to be too 'hoppy' full of acid and bitter bite but this was nicely controlled, plenty of hop oils, with some dank, stone fruit fruit and dried plums but they were nicely held by the malt. As it warmed the alcohol started to kick in and the burn became a little too evident. A nice drop and well used hops. Personally a little less alcohol would have served well.


----------



## yum beer (18/7/16)

Marksy - IPL.

Half way through the second glass of this brew, very nicely done.
A nice head, restrained carbonation and very clear. Good amount of hops nose with some malt sweetness evident. Doesn't drink with the hop presence the nose was promising but still balanced up against the malt well, hoppier than a lager for sure, not at IPA levels but it works, any hoppier would have been too much for the malt.
Just finishing off now and would't mind a bit more. 
Would love to see the recipe.


----------



## Reman (28/7/16)

#12 English IPA







Appearance - dark golden colour, good head that fades quickly, brilliantly clear

Aroma - good malty aroma with a hint of hop aroma

Flavour - big maltiness, slightly sweet with a good background bitterness. Very light cherry and pear flavours come through. Malt has a good biscuit flavour.

Mouthfeel - medium body and medium-low carbonation are spot on.

Overall - really enjoyable English beer, some of the hops have faded, but it doesn't spoil the experience at all.


----------



## marksy (29/7/16)

I have been enjoying all the beers I have tasted so far. I wish we did caseswaps more often than once a year  

I`ll try puts my updated notes up soon.

marksy.


----------



## barls (29/7/16)

lets do a christmas one with the swap being in November or early dec


----------



## Dan Pratt (30/7/16)

barls said:


> lets do a christmas one with the swap being in November or early dec


 lottery keg swap?


----------



## welly2 (30/7/16)

Yeah, am enjoying getting through these beers. Had the arrogant bastard clone yesterday. It was delish. Count me in for a Christmas case swap.


----------



## barls (30/7/16)

Pratty1 said:


> lottery keg swap?


cube swap is a better idea.


----------



## contrarian (30/7/16)

I always enjoy the case swaps. Great to have such an awesome variety of beers and has put me onto some styles I never would have tried otherwise. 

So I'd be in for Christmas or thereabouts. Maybe we need 24 so we can do a case swap advent calendar.


----------



## barls (30/7/16)

NSW xmas case swap
new thread here for the chrissie case


----------



## yum beer (2/8/16)

few more feedacks...bit pissy let see how we go.

n87- Heady topper - I enjoyed this, nice balance of dank, earth and fruit. Probably not as bitter as should be but very drinkable. The alcohol was evident when drinking but not in the taste.
Well done, may have missed the mark but was very nice.

shacked - English IPA - A nice drop, was a little short on hop presence and was a touch sweet but I won't complain, a good beer that for mind needed only minor adjustments to really shine.

Gone brewing - Dubbel - This was not what I expected, it was restrained, sweet malts and sherry notes but no typical alcohol burn and candi sugar bite. I enjoyed it very much, 

Peter80 - English Brown/Hobgoblinish clone - Just finished this, yum. nice sweet malt, touch of toast and a little medicinal edge. As with my own attempts at the Goblin it lacks the big dried fruit/Xmas pudding flavour but regardless was a good drop. One of the best heads I have ever seen on a beer, thick, creamy, hung around,


----------



## waggastew (19/8/16)

n87 Heady Topper Clone

I have not had the original so shooting in the dark

Golden copper colour, very clear after a month in the fridge. Tight persistent white head. Subdued aroma that lifts as it warms, tropical fruit, herbal notes. Dry malt quickly swamped with pithy but clean citrus bitterness. Alcohol is very well integrated, contributes to the dryness. Carbonation is medium.

Overall a nice dry example of the style. I have had quite a few DIPA's that are too sweet and under attenuated or alcohol hot. Hop aroma could maybe go up a notch. Enjoyed this a lot.


----------



## contrarian (19/8/16)

Back into these after a bit of a break with number 21, southern English brown. 

This is a nice beer. Nice brown colour and low carbonation which is to style. Quite a dry finish with a nice balance between the malt and yeast characters. Hops aren't prominent but nicely balanced. 

Gets better as it warms up. 

Cheers!


----------



## contrarian (20/8/16)

Number 15 strong Belgian ale. Nice clear golden pour. Smooth, slightly sweet and plenty of yeast character. Very drinkable although something about this beer tells me I should slow down!

Cheers!


----------



## waggastew (20/8/16)

#1 Pratty1's Choc Vanilla Porter 

Pours black with deep amber highlights. Low tan head, carb on lower end. Aroma is rich mocha and roast. Flavour is sweet malt with a really nice background note of bitter chocolate. Finishes medium dry but not thin, lots of cocoa lingers.

Becomes richer as it warms, chocolate comes out even more. I would love to know how you got the chocolate flavour in Pratty.


----------



## n87 (22/8/16)

#23 is now officially award winning

Did anyone else enter any case swap beers into the comp?


----------



## barls (22/8/16)

my dark strong was in there.
was that the same one you dropped me an extra bottle of?


----------



## Mikeyr (22/8/16)

n87 said:


> #23 is now officially award winning
> 
> Did anyone else enter any case swap beers into the comp?


Top of the charts! Nice job Brydon!


----------



## n87 (22/8/16)

barls said:


> my dark strong was in there.
> was that the same one you dropped me an extra bottle of?


Possibly? it would be marked 23 or BP on a black cap if it was

I know Mikey got an extra, and I think Mr Godzilla ended up with one as well... for some unknown reason, that day seems to be a little foggy


----------



## barls (22/8/16)

n87 said:


> Possibly? it would be marked 23 or BP on a black cap if it was
> 
> I know Mikey got an extra, and I think Mr Godzilla ended up with one as well... for some unknown reason, that day seems to be a little foggy


my bad that was pratty that dropped off to me


----------



## waggastew (27/8/16)

#21 Peter80's English Brown Ale




Not too familiar with this style but I thought I would compare this beer to the 2008 style guidelines for Southern Brown.

Aroma check, appearance check, flavour check, mouthfeel check, overall impression check!

Just missing Peter80's name in commercial examples!


----------



## n87 (10/9/16)

*#3 Dark Belgian Dark Strong Dubbel ish thing - barls*




Dark... tick
Persistent tight off white head

Sweet malty aroma, with hints of dark fruits. Maybe a touch of sherry?

Moderate carbonation, sort of a slick mouthfeel, alcohol makes itself known, but not too much

In the taste, there is dark, toasty malt, a little burnt too. some belgiony spices. a little bite, not sure if it is from the dark malts or the carbonation.

Overall, there doesnt seem to be enough taste. The only 'bad' thing i would say is the bite that i get.
Honestly barls, not that much a fan of this one. I have another one that i will leave in the vault for a while longer to see if it blends.


----------



## Dan Pratt (11/9/16)

waggastew said:


> #1 Pratty1's Choc Vanilla Porter
> 
> Pours black with deep amber highlights. Low tan head, carb on lower end. Aroma is rich mocha and roast. Flavour is sweet malt with a really nice background note of bitter chocolate. Finishes medium dry but not thin, lots of cocoa lingers.
> 
> ...


Thanks Waggstew, I'd forgotten about that beer. The chocolate flavour came from adding 150g of cocoa nibs to secondary, along with 2 vanilla beans. It was a 20lt batch and the beer sat on the nibs/beans for 5 days at 21c before chilling and bottling. 

Reading the tasting notes has made me thirsty. Lol


----------



## Weizguy (11/9/16)

n87 said:


> #23 is now officially award winning
> 
> Did anyone else enter any case swap beers into the comp?


Ha, I didn't have any spares, what with case swap and a few tasters along the way. Probably couldn't have got more enjoyment from it if I'd won a prize in the comp.
Maybe next year.
edit: Fk, almost forgot to mention. Congrats on the win and "good drinking now?"


----------



## n87 (11/9/16)

Thanks Les,

It is awesome drinking now, but i feel that it will be amazing at 6 months (bottle date is on the lid)
Really hoping the extra time will make it standout (moreso) at the nationals.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (12/9/16)

Fellas

I had one my entries (#13) blow on the weekend.

If you haven't had this beer or don't have it in the fridge already - you should probably deal with it ASAP.

A few of the bottles have had a higher than normal carb - I'm not sure what is going on. I'm thinking maybe the oak wasn't sanitised adequately and it has introduced something that has kept chewing through the unfermentables.

Sorry about the inconvinience

Cheers


----------



## gone brewing (15/9/16)

3 barls - belgian dark strong/ dubbel

I'm enjoying this beer immensely and I'm taking my time to drink it (I think the alcohol is hitting the right part of the brain - I'm having some trouble typing :kooi: ).

It's not so easy to make high alcohol beers that score high for drinkability but this is what you've achieved with this beer. I could easily go another - although that would leave me a bee's dick away from being legless.

It's dark and fairly well carbonated. The aroma gave some dried fruit, plums and Xmas pudding. The taste was sweet malt, caramel, dried fruit and phenolic character. A lot going on there which all balances out nicely, with a light bitterness in the finish. I got a little but not much of the burnt/toasty flavour that Brydon got.

Overall a very tasty beer with a lot of character. Perhaps could be a little more malt orientated (but I do have an inclination towards malty beers).

Nice job with that one and a great contribution to the case swap.

Cheers
Dick


----------



## n87 (15/9/16)

*#22 Dick's Dirty Dubbel*

Pours clear and golden, small tight persistent head

Aroma: Sweet malt, a bit of spice and a dark sugar smell like treacle or molasses.

Taste: Spice up front, Malt and sweet fruits, and a bit of pepper on the back end. No alcohol to note

Mouthfeel: Medium-Light, Smooth, Maybe a little low carb for style, but i like it that way 

Overall, Enjoyable beer, glad i have another one to put aside for a bit longer.
Note: This beer seems to have a favourite temp. Cold... well its cold. as it passes its best, it starts getting thinner and you seem to loose some of the malt taste.


*#13 Oaked Strong Ale*

Didnt take full notes for this one, Had it after a long (44 hours long) day before crashing, but from memory:

This took a long time to pour... like a long time... and even after that i only had ~50ml of liquid in a pint glass.
My sample was over carbed, which would likely explain the head.
carbonic acid makes itself known and I couldnt catch any oak.
Overall, there was quite a nice beer behind the CO2

I have another one in the fridge, ill leave it for a time that i will be in a better state to give a little better feedback.



Re: *#3* Its not necessary a bad beer, but i woudnt order it gain if you get my meaning.
Dark belgians (dubbel, quad etc) are usually hit or miss with me, much more a fan of the lighter ones (tripel, blonde etc)


----------



## welly2 (16/9/16)

#15 - Belgian Golden Ale

I *really* like this one. It has the right level of bitterness, sweetness and fruity Belgian esters. I think it ticks pretty much all the boxes on the description. Well done mattfos01. Have you got any more?


----------



## n87 (16/9/16)

welly2 said:


> #15 - Belgian Golden Ale
> 
> I *really* like this one. It has the right level of bitterness, sweetness and fruity Belgian esters. I think it ticks pretty much all the boxes on the description. Well done mattfos01. Have you got any more?



Just trying this one myself, and agree with the above.

Pours a slightly hazey golden with low semi course head

Aroma: Sweet, with some pepper

Taste: Spicey, peppery, carbonicy, a touch of bubblegum and a very subtle alcohol on the back end.

Mouthfeel: High carbonation, Dry, really smooth with just a tickle of alcohol warmth

Overall, This is a nice beer... not much more to say, really enjoying this.


----------



## mattfos01 (17/9/16)

welly2 said:


> #15 - Belgian Golden Ale
> 
> I *really* like this one. It has the right level of bitterness, sweetness and fruity Belgian esters. I think it ticks pretty much all the boxes on the description. Well done mattfos01. Have you got any more?


That was my first run at this recipe. Have run through a keg of the mark II on the back end of winter which has been nice but headache inducing... I have a couple of bottles from the mark two sitting around. Happy to flick you one.


----------



## Weizguy (17/9/16)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Fellas
> 
> I had one my entries (#13) blow on the weekend.
> 
> ...


I have mine in the fridge. I noticed when I moved the crate of remaining beer that I tipped the bottle and it commenced fizzing from under the cap. It's now chilled and will be consumed soon, with feedback provided.


----------



## Reman (18/9/16)

#9 welly english bitter





Appearance - dark amber colour, little bit of haze. Massive foam up on pouring, huge amount of bubbles.

Aroma - malty aroma, low hop aroma. Slight sulphur note.

Flavour - malty flavour, nice caramel sweetness. Balanced by bitterness with low hop flavour. Slightly astringent.

Mouthfeel - medium body with a fair bit of carbonic bite.

Overall - gets better as it warms up and the carb settles down. Really nice bitter.


----------



## n87 (21/9/16)

*#1 Vanilla Chocolate Porter by Pratty1*

Pours dark with a medium tan head (I started to pour this with a little more vigour towards the end to get a little head, turns out, it made its own too)
Head doesnt want to go away, it ust stays around for the whole show

Dark roast and touch of coffee when cold. Gets a little sweeter, possibly a hint of vanilla, and fuller as it warms up

Tastes like I just chewed on a handful of cracked dark roast malt, gets smoother and a bit more 'beery' as it warms up, hints of coffee, grain bitterness

Lowish carb, medium low body.

I would think this would lean more towards a stout rather than a porter style, I cant say I got an chocolate, but im sure it is in there hiding


----------



## yum beer (25/9/16)

13. Cortez. Oaked Strong Ale.
Had this a few weeks back, so I think I avoided the bomb issues. It was overcarbed but not extreme.
This was a nice beer, I got a rich maltiness and some citrus notes but overall I found the oak to be too much. 
May be just me but it detracted from the other flavours. I would have preferred a more subtle presence.
A very well made brew though and I enjoyed the experience.

15. Matfos01. Belgian Golden Strong.
Had this yesterday afternoon, sitting on the back terrace, enjoying the first good warm day of spring after mowing the lawn.......
and it went down a treat.
I normally am not a big fan of Belgian style but I really enjoyed this. The yeast flavour was tart and bitey but restrained, supported by a sweet malt and big body.
Big bubblegum and hints of peppery spice which became sherbet like as it warmed a little. The flavour did become more tart and bitey as went but remained enjoyable.
Must have been a good ABV cause I was certainly feeling it come the end of the bottle, that alcohol was well hidden though and was only the last half glass that it started to become noticeable.
Well done mate.


----------



## welly2 (25/9/16)

18. Clayton's no description beer. Immediately I'm getting pineapple and mandarin aromas. Moderate hop bitterness, actually balanced extremely well. Citrus continues on the palate. Golden and light amber colour. This is a beauty. I really like it and one I could drink all night if it wasn't perhaps high 6% ABV at a stab? Perfect beer to accompany me throughout my brew day. A belter of a beer.


----------



## n87 (1/10/16)

#20 Mr 'zilla's concoction.

Bottle gushes
Pours a pale straw with a huge coarse white head that disappears quickly
Aroma of sulfur and carbonic with hints of wet dog. Inviting so far
Tastes like a soggy piece of cardboard, soaked in cheap vodka and set on fire, lingering burning sensation and tangerine
Light body with a soapy mouthfeel.

Overall, I think it was a great beer, however, I would suggest maybe adding another kg of sugar to bring out some more apple notes and heighten the abv, also, maybe strain the beer prior to bottling, I got a hair


----------



## n87 (2/10/16)

#20 American? Stout

Pours black, with low, lingering tight tan head
Coffee and burnt toast up front, with a hint of Christmas pud hiding in there.
Taste follows aroma, with a bit more focus on some dark fruits and roast malt instead of the toast.
Medium carb and medium high mouthfeel.

Overall, the flavors have melded nicely over time since I tasted it at the swap, and I wish I hadn't opened it yet, but my stocks are running low on 'interesting' beer, and I really felt like something different.
I think I would've enjoyed it more if if finished out a touch dryer, but age may help that. Regardless, nice beer.

Morale of this story: if you haven't opened this one yet, give it longer.
I have a feeling that the dark fruits and Christmas pud will really come out to play in time.


----------



## welly2 (2/10/16)

n87 said:


> maybe strain the beer prior to bottling, I got a hair


Was it short and curly?


----------



## n87 (2/10/16)

welly2 said:


> Was it short and curly?


Short, curly, gray with a split end


----------



## barls (2/10/16)

n87 said:


> Short, curly, gray with a split end


lucky you


----------



## waggastew (2/10/16)

#13 Cortez Oaked Strong Ale

Opened this wearing a welding mask after the previous comments re being over carbed. Has been in the fridge a while though.

Pours with a big loose head. Aroma starts oaky vanilla sweet but starts to get phenolic as it warms. Rich mouthfeel, luscious sweetness with a drying mouthfeel. Phenolic note creeps in again and contributes to an astringency.

Pity the bugs got in there because this would have been a lovely beer

View attachment 91832


----------



## barls (2/10/16)

just found
11 marksy - India Pale Lager
bloody nice, i can see it would of been better if i had of drunk it fresher but nice hop note and body.
well done.


----------



## Reman (7/10/16)

#13 Oaked Strong Ale

Appearance - clear, lovely caramel colour with an very large and foamy off white head that lasts once it dissipates.

Aroma - malty with a touch of sharpness. Little bit of sweetness comes through on the nose.

Flavour - rich maltiness, can taste a smooth alcohol. Firm bitterness with no hop flavour. Very subtle oak flavour. No off flavours I could detect. Warms to show some marmalade.

Mouthfeel - medium body with high carbonation.

Overall - over carbonated a touch but a really good beer. Could do with a little more oak and it would be spot on. Cheers!


----------



## Reman (8/10/16)

#8 Kölsch



Appearance - Brilliantly clear, with a loose white head. Plenty of bubbles. Pale straw colour.

Aroma - malty with a spicy hop aroma, smells a little piney with a hint of clove.

Flavour - lovely herbal and light malt flavour. Good sweetness from the malt, honey like flavours. Bitterness balances well.

Mouthfeel - medium/full bodied, lightened by a very spritzy carbonation. Slick on the tongue but gets cleared away and finishes pretty dry.

Overall - fantastic Kolsch! I don't like a lot of Kolsches but this is awesome!

Ps. I know I'm drinking it a bit late, so may be down on hop flavour a little, but it's still in great condition.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/10/16)

n87 said:


> #20 Mr 'zilla's concoction.
> 
> 
> Overall, I think it was a great beer, however, I would suggest maybe adding another kg of sugar to bring out some more apple notes and heighten the abv, also, maybe strain the beer prior to bottling, I got a hair



Did strain it ............ through my beard!


----------



## Reman (11/10/16)

#17 Kellerbier

No pic or notes, but this was f'ing awesome. That is all.


----------



## yum beer (12/10/16)

Couldn't pick between 17 and 20 for a glass filler whilst cooking spag bol.....the missus is out and only chance I get to have it......oh happy days.

Anyway..went with Fatz' American Style Stout...and bloody glad I did.
very bloody nice.
One of the best stouts I have had the pleasure of wrapping my lips around.
Up front the alcohol was very evident then it became just a player in the whole show.
Chewy with a nice amount zip from the hops, no standout flavours but they are clearly there.
Great job Fatz.


----------



## Reman (13/10/16)

#20 Southern Brown



Appearance - dark brown with an off-white head. Quite clear

Aroma - malty and roasty smell, low hop aroma

Flavour - caramel, smoke, roast flavours. Some cherry comes through. Low hop flavour.

Mouthfeel - smooth and creamy with a soft bitterness. Low carbonation, finishes fairly dry.

Overall - drier and toastier than I expected, more dry stout style. Fruity esters come through. Could probably be a little sweeter.


----------



## Reman (17/10/16)

#5 1918 Tooths



Appearance - slightly hazy, thin to no head, golden colour

Aroma - sweet malty aroma, honey with a hint of hops

Flavour - fruity, cherry and apple. Malty with some caramel flavours. Medium bitterness with no hop flavour

Mouthfeel - medium body, nice carbonation

Overall - really interesting, had a cidery flavour (maybe some acetaldehyde?). Almost had a saison like quality. I liked it.


----------



## Weizguy (18/10/16)

paulyman said:


> Cheers guys. Definitely plan on brewing this one again, but I'll make time to bottle condition as I've since listened to Peter on the Session podcast and he mentioned leaving it for 6 months for the flavours to meld, so might do that and sample a bottle every month or so to see how it changes over time.


This beer has been in my fridge for several months and has cleared significantly. May crack it later and provide feedback, along with the remainder of #13.

Also happy to leave Fatz's beer until Christmas, as he recommended to me at ANHC.


----------



## waggastew (22/10/16)

#8 DJR's Kolch

Pours pale gold, big fluffy head, lots of bubbles, clear as a bell. Bready aroma with pear esters. Clean malt flavour, sweet pear again, dry finish with some herbal hops on the finish. 

Overall a very enjoyable dry ale, emphasis on the fruit esters.


----------



## waggastew (29/10/16)

#20 Fatgodzilla US Stout




Bit disappointed about the lack of home brand kit notes......

Pitch black, strong tight tan head. Aroma is coffee, vanilla, cocoa, some sweet berry esters as it warms. More cocoa, coffee with dark toffee and liquorice on the palate. Super smooth, carb is present but balanced by the rich mouthfeel. Alcohol is only indicated by the richness, not a fusel character in sight. Depth of flavour only evolves as it warms.

Possibly the best strong stout I have ever had, no bullshit. So many stouts are too roasty, too thin. It's not a session beer, but it's also not cloying or over the top like the ones at the RIS end.


----------



## Reman (30/10/16)

Just quickly, cracked my #7 Rye Bock tonight. Doesn't appear to have changed at all if that helps anyone.


----------



## waggastew (11/11/16)

Just a heads up. Not sure if I missed an earlier warning or mine is exceptional but I just had #23 N28's Oaked Baltic Porter go rogue on me. Was stored warm so might be worth fridging or drinking ASAP.

Shame, it smelt good too

View attachment 92871


----------



## n87 (11/11/16)

Not sure what happened to your bottle, haven't had any problems with the stuff I have left.
Sorry to hear it, it is a good drop, hopefully it's just a rogue bottle.


----------



## waggastew (11/11/16)

Yeah, no dramas at all. Was looking forward to it, I love to see what oak brings.


----------



## n87 (11/11/16)

That one never got oaked like it was meant to, ran out of time and decided to spend the time lagering it is oaking.


----------



## n87 (11/11/16)

What happened out of curiosity?
Blown bottle? Would be my first if it is.


----------



## waggastew (11/11/16)

Don't sweat it, could be a few things.

Went boom. I was out and my wife said it was the full bang/crash etc. Must be over carbed or bottle had a glass fault. Maybe the latter given your others are cool.

Upside is she wants all glass bottles drunk ASAP. Mostly high ABV's left so going to be a pissy few days


----------



## n87 (14/11/16)

If you are coming to the xmas case swap, I can swing you a stubbie (only have 3 stubbies left of this brew) so you can atleast have a taste.
Sorry for the mess


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/11/16)

> Possibly the best strong stout I have ever had, no bullshit. So many stouts are too roasty, too thin. It's not a session beer, but it's also not cloying or over the top like the ones at the RIS end



Crikey, my head will swell if I keep getting such gushing praise .......

Glad I fluked another one. Several years ago, I couldn't make a decent stout to save my life. Decided to brew heaps of them, as they really are quite simple (and lucky I like drinking them). Best secrets are to use a decent yeast, (this one had Wyeast German Ale), add wheat and oats to the mash for body and head, leave in fermenter for at least 3 weeks (mostly cos I forget) and allow a bit of time after bottling for the flavours to meld. If all done well, don't over carbonate .. one Cooper's lolly per bottle. My last few stouts have all come out good by all comments.

Ready to get into the IPA game (can't brew one to save my life .....)


----------



## waggastew (14/11/16)

n87 said:


> If you are coming to the xmas case swap, I can swing you a stubbie (only have 3 stubbies left of this brew) so you can atleast have a taste.
> Sorry for the mess


Thanks for the kind offer but I won't be at the Xmas Swap. I am still going through the last swap (5 bottles to go!) and it might not be a politically wise move to bring in another 24 glass bottles. I will maybe wait till next year and see if SWMBO forgets!


----------



## yum beer (14/11/16)

waggastew said:


> Thanks for the kind offer but I won't be at the Xmas Swap. I am still going through the last swap (5 bottles to go!) and it might not be a politically wise move to bring in another 24 glass bottles. I will maybe wait till next year and see if SWMBO forgets!


She will not forget. Better to address her issue now, confront her fears and all that sort of stuff.


----------



## waggastew (15/11/16)

Maybe I will drink to forget then........

#3 Barl's Dubbel verging on Dark Strong

Pours a deep brown with red highlights. Thick creamy tan head that sticks around. Aroma is clean vanilla, raisin, subtle chocolate with a background of perfumey alcohol. Prickly carbonation gives way to caramel, light roast, more cocoa and rich mouthfeel. Nice dry finish to balance and cleanup sweetness and avoid cloying. 

Very easy to drink but definitely at the stronger end for the style. Could easily take some more age as it has great bones. A big beer that would be perfect for sharing on a cool night like it is here on the Mid-North Coast of NSW.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (23/11/16)

waggastew said:


> #21 Peter80's English Brown Ale
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lucky me scored two of these beauties. Very good beer. Would catch a bus across town to drink this beer. Got anymore in the shed?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (23/11/16)

waggastew said:


> Maybe I will drink to forget then........
> 
> #3 Barl's Dubbel verging on Dark Strong
> 
> ...



Twas a cool night last night here on the real south coast, and Barl's beer was just perfect.

That and a few other dubbels /tripels in the cellar made today a slow day.

But worth it. Great stuff Barls. Got another one in the shed?


----------



## barls (23/11/16)

not of that batch but the other half of it i do.


----------



## welly2 (30/11/16)

#8 DJR's Kolsch

Been drinking a few kolsch's lately, mainly 4 Pines Kolsch which I'm a fan of. This is far better.




Head was persistent and is still there several minutes after pouring. Can't see it dissipating any time soon. Carbonation is spot on for the style and gives a great tingly mouthfeel.

Moderately cloudy/hazy which seems appropriate to style - Wikipedia reports of the Wiess style Kolsch. Perhaps DJR has kicked off a resurgence? Colour is almost exactly arylide yellow.

Hoppy, but obviously not IPA (or even close) hoppy. European lager hoppy plus a bit more. Slightly sweet up front, dry at the end - again, spot on to style. Subtle yeast funkiness/fruitiness. Has some very soft clove or aniseed notes. I'm enjoying this a lot. In fact, I'm hoping the recipe is somewhere because I'm going to make it myself.

A belter, DJR!


----------



## welly2 (3/12/16)

#23 n87's oaked baltic porter

In totally an inappropriate glass and but probably paired with inappropriate food (BBQed pork loins) but as the kids say "whatevs". This is a really tasty beer. Not sure what the percentage is but it drinks well and easily and doesn't taste hot, assuming for a baltic porter it's going to be up there (8-9%?). I'm not getting loads of oak from it - more subtle oak flavours but it's definitely there and that suits me because who wants their beer tasting like wood? Not I. Carbonation seems to be about right for the style and it's nice and dark as you'd expect. Really well balanced - a touch of sweetness with the bitterness to back it up. Another really well made beer. Cracking!


----------



## n87 (3/12/16)

Glad you enjoyed it mate, the oak never happened, which would explain the lack of it.
From memory it ended up just shy of 8%


----------



## welly2 (3/12/16)

n87 said:


> Glad you enjoyed it mate, the oak never happened, which would explain the lack of it.
> From memory it ended up just shy of 8%


That'll be it then. The oaky notes may well have been coming from my burnt pork loins.


----------



## welly2 (17/12/16)

welly2 said:


> 18. Clayton's no description beer. Immediately I'm getting pineapple and mandarin aromas. Moderate hop bitterness, actually balanced extremely well. Citrus continues on the palate. Golden and light amber colour. This is a beauty. I really like it and one I could drink all night if it wasn't perhaps high 6% ABV at a stab? Perfect beer to accompany me throughout my brew day. A belter of a beer.


I just found another bottle of this in the few remaining mid year case swap bottles I have left. This week, all I've been drinking have been crap Japanese lagers (Sapporo and the like) and porters/stouts so it's refreshing to enjoy a few hops! And this has them alright. Still enjoying it.


----------



## Reman (13/1/17)

Had Matt's #15 Belgian Golden Strong

Nice and clear that pouted with a big head. Medium high carbonation. 

Had that real Belgian sweet and spicy combo going on. Very dry which suited the weather. Had a fair bit of an alcoholic kick as well, wondering if it fermented at a higher temp?

Very enjoyable!


----------



## Reman (13/1/17)

#3 barls' dark dubbel

Pours very dark with a big tan head that dissipates.

Very malty aroma, flavours of stone fruits and bananas. Medium carb, medium body. Had that Belgian sweetness. Very smooth alcohol.

Cheers!


----------



## Weizguy (4/3/17)

In the fridge tonight are #21. 6 9 , 8.
#21--Peter80 -  Hobgoblinish clone West Yorkshire 1469.
Fruit on the nose, and low malt, maybe a result of age. medium-thin body and medium carbonation. Malty taste with caramel and roast in balance, some balancing bitterness and low-moderate fruit. Easy to drink, and a lot easier than Hobgoblin. Some residual brewing salts on the palate. Holds and retains a moderate persistent head.

#9 welly2 - English Best Bitter - Huge fizzy but rocky, persistent head. Huge caramel, malty, stone-fruity roasty-toasty, toffee-coffee aroma. First taste, too dry and papery-dry. Nothing but stale hop or oxidative astringency.
Shame, as the aroma held a lot of promise. Could not drink. Sorry. Should have consumed fresher.


----------



## Weizguy (13/3/17)

#8 - DJR Kölsch - Great appearance/ clarity, strong rocky head and super lacing. Lemon aroma and flavour. Finishes a little sweet, but with balanced bitterness.
Stupid me served it a bit warm, but I could tell this was a nice beer, balanced and to style.
I liked it a lot, and if I had a negative it's that it was too clean. I am used to a slightly winey Kölsch brewed with Wyeast W2565, but I believe that I could get used to this one. I saved the yeast...


----------



## waggastew (8/4/17)

Reman #7 Rye Bock - Been lurking in the bottom of my keezer waiting for the cooler weather to kick in. Pours a deep amber, light head dissipates to a thin but persistent ring. Clean aroma: vanilla, light coffee, Dutch cocoa. Flavours reflect aroma but drying spice balances beer. Mouthfeel starts rich but finishes dry. Fantastic drinkable cool weather beer, balanced attenuation. Yum


----------



## Reman (16/4/17)

waggastew said:


> Reman #7 Rye Bock - Been lurking in the bottom of my keezer waiting for the cooler weather to kick in. Pours a deep amber, light head dissipates to a thin but persistent ring. Clean aroma: vanilla, light coffee, Dutch cocoa. Flavours reflect aroma but drying spice balances beer. Mouthfeel starts rich but finishes dry. Fantastic drinkable cool weather beer, balanced attenuation. Yum


Glad to hear it's holding up well even after 9 months.


----------

